# Latest addition



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

One of our latest additions


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

soooo cute :flrt:

One of my favourite cats

What's he like? friendly?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice Dave
Very nice.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Santa got lost, he went to the wrong house hehe.
Totally ADORABLE!!!
-Elina


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

He is very friendly :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

*sigh* :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:

My absolute favourite small cat.


----------



## Disgruntled (Dec 5, 2010)

He is a smasher. Get another and get breeding! These are top of my list for DWA cats. You must tell us all about him, what he eats, what he is like to handle etc. :mf_dribble:


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

you should do a video tour of all your animals. Absolutely stunning! very jelous


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

stunning :gasp: my jaw just dropped.... is he a caracal?


----------



## Kev.K (Jan 3, 2010)

Seen a pair of these at a house I was working at in lymm. Very cool. They were really friendly and inquisitive. 
I remember he said he paid £8000!!!!


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

He is a little beauty,very very gentle,so unlike the lynx as youngsters,i have said before ,they are very rough and tumble.The caracal is very similar to the serval in temperament.


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

You have Lynx aswell? Right now really jealous. Could we have some pics of those to please??


----------



## OniExpress (Sep 11, 2010)

It's not often that I click into a thread and go O_O

Congrats, on several levels.


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

We have snow leopard,lynx,serval,ocelot,fishing cat,jaguarundi,caracal.

Our facebook page has pictures on Park Exotics.


----------



## Jayk17 (Aug 22, 2012)

He is beautiful !!! :2thumb:


----------



## julieszoo (Dec 22, 2012)

Just stunning!


----------



## GuardianReptileCourier (May 7, 2011)

you have some real cool stuff!!!

next time hopefully im over i want a tour...


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

*update*

Heres a couple of up dated pictures of our caracal






















And one of our lynx we breed called zac


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow...just speechless hes just gorgeous, and sounds like you have a cracking little family of animals going on there too  when can i move in? xD


----------

